# hello from plymouth



## cupcakes (Mar 11, 2010)

hi all, i was completely amazed when i came across this website and HAD to join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. You see normally ill go on and on to people about makeup and my ambitions with it and then realise that they either have no clue what im talking about or have turned the tv on half way through my rant haha. Well to get down to it the whole reason i came across this forum is because i was researching into tips for my mac interview 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thought that i would probably get a better response by just asking you all directly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So ive looked into what i should wear and obviously my makeup has to be bang on trend and perfected but the one thing i cant decide on is my hair? Also my interview is in a week or so, so i was wondering what questions might pop up? Well i look foward to hearing from you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## SuSana (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## n_c (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 11, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 11, 2010)

Plymouth, MA or Plymouth in the UK?? I'm from Plymouth, Massachusetts!


Anyways, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## cupcakes (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dxgirly* 

 
_Plymouth, MA or Plymouth in the UK?? I'm from Plymouth, Massachusetts!


Anyways, welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
plymouth in the uk unfortunately haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## KitCat (Mar 12, 2010)

good luck in your interview but each interview is different. I believe they base the questions off the impression they got from you with a few common questions like... Name three MAC e/s colors, Why do you want to work for MAC, I would like you to mock sell me a lipstick, what MAC products are you wearing today. There was a girl that I was waiting with when she went in for her interview who said they asked her 3 pages of questions and then wanted to know specific product knowledge from her. The only real advise I can give is know your MAC, not all of it but research and study everything you can. 

The demos vary too. Some people get to do a day look on their models and then transform them to a night look, while others are expected to recreate an image from a magazine page. It is also possible that they will let your model choose the look she/he wants and they will watch to see if you are able to achieve it for her/him. All demos are timed and range from 30 to 45 minutes. 

Hope this helps...Good Luck!!!!


----------



## cupcakes (Mar 12, 2010)

thankyou that has helped me enormously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. the manager has always given me the impression that she likes me as she said on the phone to look into 1940's makeup and current trends and said theyd ask me a few questions about the company. but i didnt want to take a chance and just base my research on that, so thankyou for taking the time out to help me xxx


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## KitCat (Mar 12, 2010)

You are very welcome and let me know how it goes for you. I wish you all the best luck in the world, and trust me I know how nervous you are probably feeling, best advice...pretend you already have the job and act as though you're working on a real client. SMILE, laugh and share but be thourough in your explanations of why and what colors you are using and don't forget to include a you may want to consider the purchase of this brush, or e/s and why. Give the feature sell the benefit!!!!


----------



## La_Vernis (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

to specktra! have fun posting!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck on that job interview!!


----------

